

Student startup storms cyberspace - sathishmanohar
http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2011/nov/01/student-startup-storms-cyberspace/

======
ricksta
I wonder if $8500 in revenue means the volume of bitcoins he traded or the
commission he pocketed from the transactions.

